# Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an



## blackmarlin.au (25. August 2013)

hi freunde ich würde einfach nur mal gerne so erfahren wo bei euch so die vorstellung liegt ab wann ist es big game ?

grüsse aus cairns
marco


----------



## acker (25. August 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

Wo es anfängt ? Daheim ! 
" Schatz ! ? , ich gehe am Wochenende..."


----------



## Scholle 0 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

|good:


----------



## blackmarlin.au (25. August 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

sehr hilfreich lach, ich wollte eher wissen ob es für euch eine grösse beim fisch ist oder die auswahl bei rute , rolle und schnur.
das meinte ich eher . das big game zu hause kenne ich lach


----------



## EdekX (1. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

Mein Vater war letztes und dieses Jahr auf den Azoren Boot Habitat.
Letztes Jahr ein blue mit 984lbs und mehrere Whites.
Dieses Jahr lief es dort jedoch mager, konnte allerdings dennoch einen 450lbs blue landen, sowie einen schätzungsweise Grander verloren.
Das ist Big Game!


----------



## daci7 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

Liegt am Zielfisch und am Gebiet.
Big Game ist für mich angeln auf die "großen Drei" = Sail, YFT und Marlin + noch ein paar pelagische Haiarten - Off Shore.
Dann little Big Game auf die "kleineren" pelagischen Game-Fische wie Wahoo, kleinere Thune, Barra, Dorado etc.
#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*



EdekX schrieb:


> Mein Vater war.....
> 
> sowie einen schätzungsweise Grander verloren.
> 
> Das ist Big Game!




Big Game ist also, wenn der Vater von Ede Geschichten vom Grander erzählt, den er nicht gefangen hat....

Spaß beiseite, Big Game ist das Fischen auf Blauen/Schwarzen Marlin und Schwertfisch, Ziel: 1000 englische Pfund!

Alles andere ist 'ne Bootstour zum Hochseeangeln


----------



## blackmarlin.au (2. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

ok also  einen tigerhai oder einen grouper in der 300kg + klasse würdest du nicht dazu zählen .


----------



## Tortugaf (7. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

Was klassisches Big Game Fischen ist, weiss wohl keiner so genau. Es ist eine Mischung aus Gewicht, die Fischart u. wie man u. mit was man fischt. Ich denke an das Boot z.B. Yacht o. grosse Centerkonsolen. Ein Hauch von Luxus ist auch dabei.
Am Anfang ging es wohl nur um den Fang von Blauflossenthunfische u. später auch von Marlinen mit der Angel 


Jetzt geht es um die ganz Grossen im Sportfischen, wie der blaue, der schwarze vielleicht noch grosse gestreifte o. weisse Marline. Der Schwertfisch gehört auch ganz eindeutig zu den Big Game Fischen.
Dann gehören noch ganz klar, die drei grossen Thunfischarten,  das sind der Blauflossen-, der Grossaugen- u. der GelbflossenThunfisch, dazu.
Auch grosse Haie, Marko u. Tigerhai kann man dazu zählen.
Beifang wie Mahi mahi, Wahoos , Amberjacks u. grosse Barakudas zählen für mich nicht, zu den beim Big Game Fischen anvisierten Arten.

G.Frank


----------



## blackmarlin.au (7. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

hm dann muss ich wohl noch warten, bis der geldbeutel wächst, damit ich mit den grossen booten raus kann .
oder aber einen tigerhai fangen kann vom strand aus.

aber wer Weiss vieleicht bekomme ich ja mal die möglichkeit ind die reviere der marline und co zu kommen, und kann dann da mal mein glück versuchen.
und wo hier gerade die experten am start sind , habe ich noch eine frage?
kennt jemand von euch diese rolle oder hat erfahrungen damit ?
PELAGIC OMOTO S-80W-II LEVER DRAG
ich habe diese rolle zu einem gutten preiss bekommen können, und hoffe keinen misst gekauft zu haben lach.

gekauft habe ich sie mir damit ich eine rolle habe mit hoher schnurffassung in monofiler form, eine starke bremskraft hat,
aber auch bezahlbar ist. habe volgende rute dazu auch neu.

CATALYST : ENDEAVOR 168-65 - : 37-65kg 1.68M 5"6" BIG GAME ROLLER FISHING
hoffe damit eigentlich was grösse des fisches angeht alles abdecken zu können. die rolle wird mit einer 130 lb mono bespullt sein, ca 650 m

so und nun sagt mir bitte nicht , ich habe schund gekauft lach.

grüsse aus cairns


----------



## Tortugaf (12. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

Hey 

Ich kenne die PELAGIC OMOTO S-80W-II LEVER DRAG nicht , habe aber gehört das Omotorollen in Australien üblich sind. Wenn sie nicht viel gekostet hat, kannst du den Verlust verschmerzen. ich selber fische 80 ziger Tiagras u. die neue 80 ziger international von Penn. 
Der Stock klingt stark genug u. wenn du ein Gimbal hast, kannst du auch einen langen Drill durchhalten. Ob das Zeug was taugt wirst du schon merken wenn was käftiges beisst.
Viel Glück, hänge bitte Fotos in das Netz, wenn du Erfolge hast.
Ob das Haie angeln vom Strand, Big Game Fischen ist, glaube ich eher nicht, ist aber Ansichtsache.

G. Frank


----------



## blackmarlin.au (12. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

hi
na ich become meine rolle erst im November,
mein freund hat sie aber schon seit 2 monaten, und er hat mit ihr schon 2 grouper landen können einer von ca 100kg und der andere war an der 300 kg grenze, er hat auch mit einer 64 kg rute beide gefangen. ich dachte vieleicht habe noch andere erfahrungen mit dieser rolle.
na ich wert ja sehen.
und ja ich habe einen gimbal ohne wäre es wohl nicht möglich einen 2 stunden drill durch zu stehen lach, da fällt ja ienem der arm ab .
werde jetzt am we wieder mein glück versuchen allerdings am tag. so kann ich noch 2 ruten auf spanische makrele auslegen. und eine dann für die grossen jungs .
wo ich zur zeit mit einer catalyst alr 95 mit ca 550 meter 100 er braid und 200 pfund mono leader plus 2 meter 450 pfund metal mein glück versuche. und einer rute mit 24/37 kg  line class
na euch allen einen schönen tag noch.
und viel erfolg beim fischen.
grüsse aus cairns marco


----------



## freibadwirt (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*



blackmarlin.au schrieb:


> hi
> na ich become meine rolle erst im November,
> mein freund hat sie aber schon seit 2 monaten, und er hat mit ihr schon 2 grouper landen können einer von ca 100kg und der andere war an der 300 kg grenze, er hat auch mit einer 64 kg rute beide gefangen. ich dachte vieleicht habe noch andere erfahrungen mit dieser rolle.
> 
> grüsse aus cairns marco



Vom Ufer oder vom Boot aus ?
Andreas#h#h#h#h


----------



## blackmarlin.au (15. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

Hi alle fische wurden vom jetty in palm cove gefangen.
Also nicht vom boot.
Gruesse aus cairns
Marco


----------



## freibadwirt (16. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

o.k.
wo bindest du dich da am Jetty an ? oder drillst du da freistehend|kopfkrat
Andreas


----------



## blackmarlin.au (16. September 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

nun bisher musste ich mich nirgend wo anbinden lach, was wir wohl machen wenn es was ganz grosses ist  hinsetzen und füsse gegen den rand des jettys. ansonsten geht es schon im stehen .
grüsse aus cairns marco


----------



## MrFloppy (25. November 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

oh, die schönen queensland-grouper an den jettys. da kann ich mich auch an einen erinnern  aber nicht in Palm cove, sondern in cardwell. 

das mit dem hinsetzen und füsse einspreitzen ist wohl Usus, da seid ihr nicht die einzigen. allerdings ist es echt hart, nen großen fisch stand-up über stunden zu drillen. nicht umsonst haben großebig game Multis harness-ösen. stand-up würde ich die aber wohl nicht einhängen, denn wenn du mit dem zeug vom jetty fliegst, säufst du ab, bevor du ausm harness raus bist. dann lieber anbinden :-D


----------



## Andal (25. November 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

Big Game ist die Angelart, die ich nie ausüben werde. Nicht weil ich besonders grün bin, irgendwelche Dünkel hege, oder es sonstwie verurteile. Big Game findet ganz einfach in klimatischen Zonen statt, die ich absolut nicht vertragen kann. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich müsste in praller Tropensonne stundenlang mit so einem Riesen hadern, dann bricht mir jetzt schon der Schweiss aus und die Atmung wird knapp. Mich muss man richtig kühl lagern, dann gehts mir gut. Auf Eishai in Island, das wär was!

Big Game in der Barentssee, da wäre ich gleich dabei. Aber da sollen die Thune recht knapp sein. :m


----------



## saily (26. November 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*



Andal schrieb:


> Big Game ist die Angelart, die ich nie ausüben werde. Nicht weil ich besonders grün bin, irgendwelche Dünkel hege, oder es sonstwie verurteile. Big Game findet ganz einfach in klimatischen Zonen statt, die ich absolut nicht vertragen kann. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich müsste in praller Tropensonne stundenlang mit so einem Riesen hadern, dann bricht mir jetzt schon der Schweiss aus und die Atmung wird knapp. Mich muss man richtig kühl lagern, dann gehts mir gut. Auf Eishai in Island, das wär was!
> 
> Big Game in der Barentssee, da wäre ich gleich dabei. Aber da sollen die Thune recht knapp sein. :m


 
Flieg doch mal nach Nova Scotia zum Bluefin angeln. September / Oktober ists da mit etwas Glück schon richtig
schön frisch... und große Thune gibts da sowieso...

Gruß

saily


----------



## rhinefisher (27. November 2013)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

Hi! BG ist alles oberhalb von 50lbs.
Wegen der Omoto mußt Du dir keine Gedanken machen, die werden hier auch massenhaft gekauft und für gut befunden.
Nur steht hier Balzer Adrenalin oder ABU drauf....
Petri


----------



## Pargo Man (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

Hi Marco, gleich vorab noch meine Besten Wünsche für´s neue Jahr.

Marco, findest Du, daß Deine Frage schon beantwortet wurde?

Da ist m.M.n. noch Luft drin.

Klima, sehr wichtig, wurde erwähnt, und ferne Länder. Das klingt nach Abenteuer und Risiko. Risiko bei der Fernreise, Klimastress, Tropenkrankheiten und giftige wilde Tiere, Bandidos, Kanibalen, fremde Sprachen, heftiger Durchfall, Erdbeben und Zyklone... und das alles noch lange bevor man den Fuß auf ein zweifelhaftes Boot setzt um Schwerfisch und Großthun entgegen zu schippern.

Frank hat es erwähnt: Will man die Risiken vom Veranstalter abarbeiten lassen, wird es teuer... ein Hauch von Luxus.

Wenn das jetzt ein Seiteneinsteiger liest, ein Langfahrtsegler, ein Norwegenprofi mit Nav-Scheinen, ein Specimen-Hunter mit Jahrzehnten Raubfischerfahrung, ein vielseitiger vor Passion glühender Jungangler auf dem Weg die Eltern auf die Kanaren zu begleiten ...
... die kriegen doch alle Fracksausen !

So wird das mit dem Nachwuchs für diese formidable Fischerei nichts. Zuerst überaltert dann der Kreis der Aktiven und die Zunft wird in weniger als 20 Jahren aussterben.

Das Vakuum wird derweil von ignoranten Umweltaktivisten besetzt und bald schon wird den hungernden Menschen der Entwicklungsländer der Verzehr gesunder Proteine verboten...

Das ist nicht wirklich im Sinne von Lerner und Hemmingway, die den Grundstein der IGFA Ethik gelegt haben: Das Messen von Mensch und formidabler Kreatur.

Ich fische seit 1989 (mit Unterbrechungen) im Atlantik am afrikanischen Äquator. Daran war nichts, aber auch gar nichts elitär oder luxuriös. Fern jeglicher verlässlicher Infrastrukturen, muß man alles selbst machen und können, sich alle Teildisziplinen erschliessen und erst dann kann man sich auf´s Meer hinaus trauen und es mit den Sprintern der Meere aufnehmen. Allein für die Entscheidung die Küste aus der Sicht zu verlieren haben mein Busenfreund und Angelpartner Dr. "Xico" Ilunga und ich von 2003 bis 2007 gebraucht. Seither haben wir im 6m50 Sportboot alles an die Leine gelegt, was das Revier beherbergt.

Nun muß heutzutage niemand in der entwickelten Welt solche Lehrjahre in kauf nehmen. Das erledigen "Guides", Revier-Profis, wie zB TortugaF Frank in Mexico, oder die deutschen Marlin-Skipper auf den Kapverden. Lässt man sich auf "Guidings" ein, so kann man schon beim ersten Urlaub feststellen, ob Passion und Investition sich in Einklang bringen lassen.


Techniken und Zielfische:
Vielseitigkeit ist Trumpf, finde ich, und lege die Messlatte ganz anders an, als die Klassiker mit den etablierten 50 / 80 und 130 lbs Schnurklassen und traditionellen Zielfischen Schwertfisch, Black/Blue Marlin, Thun und Hai.

Jeder Fisch, der mich beim Drill aus den Socken haut und mir davor alles an Intelligenz und Technik abverlangt um ihn zum Anbiss zu reizen, verdient meinen allergrößten Respekt.

Statt den anrüchigen Big-Game Begriff zu dehnen, nenne ich dann meinen Zielfisch eher "Respect Specimen". Ich nehme mir zum Fischen also nicht die Schrotflinte, sondern ziele möglichst präzise auf Art und Grösse, die in meinem Revier vorkommt.

Zu den traditionellen "Big-Game" Spezies zähle ich aus eigener Erfahrung daher noch meine "Respect Specimen" hinzu und befische die je nach Technik und Revier auch schon mal beim "Pilken" oder "Poppern", oder Naturköderfischen mit Leinen bis runter zu 30 lbs und teils weniger:

A) 
Freiwasser (meine persönlichen Champions in absteigender Reihenfolge)
- Gelbflossenthunfisch
- Segelfisch und White Marlin
- Dorado und Wahoo
... am Boden
- Bernsteinmakrele (Amberjack)

B)
Küstennah
- Cubera Snapper (Pargo)
- Jack Crevalle
- Corvina

Mein persönliches Fazit... je zickiger und/oder brutaler mein Zielfisch, umso höher der Rang in meiner "Respect" Tabelle.


Warnung:
Auch kleine "Dosen" Speedjiggen & Poppern, Bait & Switch sind schon nach der ersten Einnahme hochgradig süchtig machend.


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*

Hallo Pargo MAN, danke für dein Statement. 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Pargo Man (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wo fängt BIg Game für euch an*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hallo Pargo MAN, danke für dein Statement.
> Gruß Peter



Ahoy Peter, danke für Deine Nachricht. Wir sehen uns in Kürze.

Zu den "Respect" Aspekten muss ich natürlich noch die Bissigkeit meiner Sparringspartner erwähnen!


... und natürlich die Verletzungsgefahr beim Versuch der Landung...
|uhoh:


----------

